# Does 12.1 release have a sparc repository?



## munocat (Jun 8, 2020)

I have installed 12.1 release on a sun blade. Is there a repository of pre compiled ports, or do I have to build my own?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2020)

munocat said:


> Is there a repository of pre compiled ports, or do I have to build my own?


There are no package repositories for sparc.



			pkg0.nyi.FreeBSD.org


----------

